# Puppy



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

This is Molly, our new Golden Retriever. She turned seven weeks old today.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

good looking pup


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice. Glad your back!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Makes me want a puppy. Great photos!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I grew up with Goldens. They are one of the best family dogs anyone could ask for. Congrats, looks great.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Brett, your photo sessions are gonna have to be shorter. You wore your model out! 

BTW, the pics look great.
Mike


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty girl


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i know what those ears feel like. ohhhhh what gorgeous photos Brett! we had a golden retriever who also loved tennis balls and enjoyed tormenting me with them 

i'm going to enjoy watching Molly grow. thank you so much for sharing her with us.

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

nice pictures. How did you get her to pose for you like that at such a young age....lol


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice work with those. The black background goes well with her light colored coat.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> nice pictures. How did you get her to pose for you like that at such a young age....lol


My "assistant" was standing there next to her. That helped a lot!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I agree, well done. She looks squeezable cute......Just look at those eyes.



Pocketfisherman said:


> Very nice work with those. The black background goes well with her light colored coat.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Brett, your photo sessions are gonna have to be shorter. You wore your model out!
> 
> BTW, the pics look great.
> Mike


I am thinking you are correct on that Mike. Model appears to be dog tired in some of those shot.

Great shots Brett.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Oh.....So cute! Great shots.

Trudy


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

She's a keeper for sure. I wonder why I like studio shot of pets and outdoor shots of people. Oh yeah, I rememeber...


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Next photo theme for the puppy: Before and after pictures of items around the house that the pup "likes"  

Dont mind me, I am just jealous


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Good looking pup, congrats!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

This isn't the best photo, but I was able to sneak in a picture of Molly taking a nap with her big sister this evening.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Buddies for life. Excellent. Glad they are getting along.


----------

